# contratante/empregador



## William Stein

Boa noite amigos,

I'm translating the glossary of Norma Reguladora 16 and I'm having trouble with the following definitions:

IX *- Contratante*: pessoa física ou jurídica que contrata os serviços de mergulho ou para quem esses serviços são prestados; 

Logically, that sounds like a "customer" to me, but all the dictionaries say "contractor".

Here is what sounds like (sub)contractor (but employer would be okay, too):

XII - *Empregador*: pessoa física ou jurídica, responsável pela prestação dos serviços, de quem os mergulhadores são empregados; 

What do you think?


----------



## Vanda

empregador - employer
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=847368

Você está olhando contratante no dicionário port/espanhol e pode ser que seja um falso cognato em espanhol (eu não averiguei). 

Ah.... momento, os vários dicionários realmente a traduzem como contractor. Um exemplo. Deixa a gente investigar mais um pouco...
O meu post número 4 no outro tópico esclarece alguma coisa a respeito.


----------



## William Stein

Hi Wanda,

In English a contractor is generally the same thing as a service provider. For example, as a translator, my legal status is "independent contractor". The person who orders translations is a "customer".
In this glossary, the person who orders diving services or the person for whom the diving services are peformed (i.e., the same person) is called the "contratante". The person who hires divers in his own diving company to provide the diving service (the service provider) is the "empregador".


----------



## anaczz

No meu entendimento, o empregador, neste texto, seria o "contractor", isto é, uma pessoa ou empresa que mantém mergulhadores como empregados seus e "aluga-os" para prestar serviços a um contratante (client ou costumer).


----------



## Archimec

Para o primeiro sugiro _client_, para o segundo, _contracto_r ou _employer_.
(desculpe, ana...)


----------



## anaczz

O primeiro do post do William ou o do meu post?



William Stein said:


> IX *- Contratante*: pessoa física ou jurídica que contrata os serviços de mergulho ou para quem esses serviços são prestados; => CLIENT
> 
> XII - *Empregador*: pessoa física ou jurídica, responsável pela prestação dos serviços, de quem os mergulhadores são empregados=>CONTRACTOR ou EMPLOYER


----------



## Archimec

Referia-me ao post do William.
Outra possibilidade seria  IX  _Contractor _(como _Client_)
                                  XII_ Sub-contractor _( parece-me que de facto se trata dum _sub-contract_)


----------



## William Stein

Ok, thanks for the confirmation Anarchimeczz!


----------



## Carfer

'_Contratante_', em geral, é qualquer das partes num contrato (_'party to contract')_, mas aqui está usado no sentido de parte activa, aquela que toma a iniciativa de contratar outra, no caso concreto, quem contrata a empresa de mergulho (que é, usando a mesma terminologia, a _'contratada'_). Na essência, portanto, é um cliente, como bem entendeu o William. Rejeitaria, por isso, o termo _'contractor_' como tradução, já que o equivalente português de '_contractor_' é, habitualmente, '_empreiteiro_'. Ou seja, quem realmente é o '_contractor_', na terminologia inglesa, porque é quem fornece os mergulhadores, é a empresa de mergulho (_'one who contracts to do work for another'_, na definição do Barron's) e, portanto, o uso do termo apontaria para a parte errada.
'_Customer_' não me agrada muito, porque não é propriamente um termo jurídico como '_contratante_', ou melhor, é um termo que não remete para a ideia de contrato e das respectivas partes, ao contrário do termo português, mas também não me ocorre nenhum melhor. 
'_Employer_' é tradução correcta para '_empregador_', aquele que contrata pessoas para trabalharem para ele, neste caso, a empresa de mergulho de quem os mergulhadores são empregados.


----------



## William Stein

Carfer said:


> '_Contratante_', em geral, é qualquer das partes num contrato (_'party to contract')_, mas aqui está usado no sentido de parte activa, aquela que toma a iniciativa de contratar outra, mente um termo jurídico como '_contratante_', ou melhor, é um termo que não.


 
Thanks, Carfer. I had a similar problem recently with a German translation. One of the parties to a contract was referred to as the "Vertragspartner" (contracting party/contracting partner). I think that's stupid because every party to the contract is a contracting party, but they meant the same thing as in this translation: Customer. Another possibility that's more technical-sounding than "Customer" is the "Principal" (versus the "Agent", but I think it would be best to keep "Employer" here, since the employer-employee relationship is very important here).


----------



## Carfer

William Stein said:


> Thanks, Carfer. I had a similar problem recently with a German translation. One of the parties to a contract was referred to as the "Vertragspartner" (contracting party/contracting partner). I think that's stupid because every party to the contract is a contracting party, but they meant the same thing as in this translation: Customer. Another possibility that's more technical-sounding than "Customer" is the "Principal" (versus the "Agent", but I think it would be best to keep "Employer" here, since the employer-employee relationship is very important here).


 
Não vá efectivamente por '_Principal_' e '_Agent_' porque não correspondem a esta situação concreta. São as partes do contrato de agência (_'agency_'), mas aqui não temos nenhum contrato de agência (a empresa de mergulho foi contratada especificamente para fornecer trabalho de mergulho, não para agir em nome e por conta da _'contratante'_).
As suas observações, porém, sugerem-me que eu posso estar a entender mal a situação (insuficiência de contexto). A quem é que você está a chamar '_Employer'? _Tal como eu estava a entender a coisa, _'employer'_ é quem emprega os mergulhadores, a empresa de mergulho, não a '_contratante_'. Os mergulhadores são empregados da empresa de mergulho, que, por sua vez, vai prestar um serviço à '_contratante'_. 
A situação já será diferente se a tal empresa foi contratada para arranjar mergulhadores que, posteriormente, serão empregados pela '_contratante'._ Nesse caso, a situação poderia efectivamente ser a de um '_contractor'_, no sentido inglês, ou até mesmo dum contrato de '_agency',_ quero eu dizer, a 'contratante' poderia realmente ser '_employer_', visto que os mergulhadores passariam a ser seus empregados ou '_principal'_ no âmbito do contrato de '_agency_' e a empresa de mergulho _'contractor_', na medida em que forneça só o pessoal e '_agent_', se tiver sido encarregada de contratar os mergulhadores em nome e por conta da '_contratante'._


----------



## William Stein

Carfer said:


> A situação já será diferente se a tal empresa foi contratada para arranjar mergulhadores que, posteriormente, serão empregados pela '_contratante'._ _._


 
I don't think the Empregador is an employment agency, because if it were they would probably would have added: responsável pela [contratação dos trabalhadores para a] prestação dos serviços


----------



## William Stein

I agree that "Customer" or "Client" is the best translation of "contratante" but I'm afraid my client will complain: No, it says "contratante" not "cliente"! 
What do you guys think of "Contract Awarder" or "Hirer"?


----------



## Carfer

William Stein said:


> I agree that "Customer" or "Client" is the best translation of "contratante" but I'm afraid my client will complain: No, it says "contratante" not "cliente"!
> What do you guys think of "Contract Awarder" or "Hirer"?


 
That's a good solution, William. '_Contract awarder_' is closer to '_contratante', _in my opinion_._


----------



## William Stein

Carfer said:


> That's a good solution, William. '_Contract awarder_' is closer to '_contratante', _in my opinion_._


 
Okay, thanks. The only problem with  Contract Awarder is that it implies that there was some kind of preliminary competitive bidding/tender procedure, which might not be true in certain rare cases, but it's not a very serious problem.


----------



## Archimec

_Contracting party_ seria uma alternativa aceitável?


----------



## William Stein

Archimec said:


> _Contracting party_ seria uma alternativa aceitável?


 
No because everybody that is a party to the contract is a contracting party so you can't define one particular party as the "contracting party".

"Owner" is another possibility (have you ever seen this website, I think it's really great: http://www.inglesoffshore.com.br/dic - the hyperlink doesn't work but you can cut and paste into the address box)


----------



## Carfer

William Stein said:


> have you ever seen this website, I think it's really great: http://www.inglesoffshore.com.br/dic - the hyperlink doesn't work but you can cut and paste into the address box


 
Vi meia dúzia de páginas e pareceu-me bastante útil, sem erros notórios. Só encontrei, no entanto, referências ao português do Brasil. No caso vertente nada adianta, nenhuma das equivalências que dá para _'contratante'_ é aplicável aqui, mas pode ser de muita ajuda noutras situações.


----------

